# Velocimetro Digital para auto



## ricardonmx (Mar 27, 2012)

Saludos amigos. Soy nuevo en el Foro al cual agradezco su aceptación.

Tengo un proyecto para mi tiempo libre. Ya busque alguna solución y llego algunos fracasos.
La idea es esta:
Mediante un encoder de un mouse colocado al cable mecánico proveniente de la caja de cambios de auto y con un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje para posteriormente con un convertidor de análogo a digital obtener la velocidad en un Display a 7 segmentos. 
Como complemento pretendo agregar el medido de combustible, Temperatura (esta señal digital ya la tiene la consola del coche) y por ultimo medidor de batería. 

Agradeceré todas sus sugerencias y amabilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 28, 2012)

hola y bienvenido....
aqui te dejo donde el link donde se estuvo tratando el tema que planteas.
un abrazo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/velocimetro-digital-7394/


----------

